# Accucraft Banjo Bolt



## FoothillRails (Aug 31, 2017)

Hi Everyone,
I am currently working on a live steam Heisler that I bought secondhand. The person I bought it from over tightened the banjo bolt that connects the water inlet pipe to the boiler backhead and broke it off. I was able to remove the bolt from the backhead but I will be needing a new one. I contacted Accucraft's service department and it seems like they don't currently have one. I was wondering if anyone knows where I can get a spare?
Thanks


----------



## Nick Jr (Jan 2, 2008)

FoothillRails, failing finding someone that has one, get a bolt with the same thread and drill it yourself, very easy. LiG


----------



## clifforddward (Jan 2, 2008)

If you have access to a lathe, even a small one (or a good friend with one), take a look at this thread to make your own replacement banjo bolt:
http://www.santacruzlumberco.com/MLS_PDFs/MakingBanjoFitting.pdf


----------



## bille1906 (May 2, 2009)

It is probably metric either 5 or 6 mm x .5
If you can give me the exact measurements of it, I can make one and bring it to Sac
Or you can bring the broken bolt if you have both pieces and I can make one and mail it to you


----------



## HMeinhold (Jan 2, 2008)

bille1906 said:


> It is probably metric either 5 or 6 mm x .5
> If you can give me the exact measurements of it, I can make one and bring it to Sac
> Or you can bring the broken bolt if you have both pieces and I can make one and mail it to you


 I could do it too, as I have the metric hex stock.


----------



## Taperpin (Jan 6, 2008)

the thread size is 5mm by 0.5mm pitch..








Gordon


----------



## Chris Scott (Jan 2, 2008)

FoothillRails said:


> Hi Everyone,
> I am currently working on a live steam Heisler that I bought secondhand. The person I bought it from over tightened the banjo bolt that connects the water inlet pipe to the boiler backhead and broke it off. I was able to remove the bolt from the backhead but I will be needing a new one. I contacted Accucraft's service department and it seems like they don't currently have one. I was wondering if anyone knows where I can get a spare?
> Thanks



When Cliff wa at Accucraft a simple phone call would have brought one to you in the next day's mail. While Cliff is no longer there you might still give calling Accucraft a try.

Not to be a presumptuous SOB, but maybe Gordon has a spare banjo bolt he could send you. 

I would if my parts were not in moving storage for the last 2 years and one more year to go. If you can wait I can still send you a spare when they come out of storage.


----------



## FoothillRails (Aug 31, 2017)

Thanks for all the generous offers! David at Accucraft is currently looking for one right now but if he doesn't find one, I'd very much appreciate someone's help. I attached some pictures that should give a good idea of dimensions.


----------



## Taperpin (Jan 6, 2008)

if no one in US can assist , I will mail 1 to you..[and Chris I am just attempting to complete jobs that i have in the workshop and 3 builds I promised , arthritis in hands and feet and my 76 years are slowing me down.] but i do know every inch of the Hiesler from end to end.



the length of the bolt is 10mm plus the hex head 5mm thread by 0.5mm pitch


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

FoothillRails said:


> Thanks for all the generous offers! David at Accucraft is currently looking for one right now but if he doesn't find one, I'd very much appreciate someone's help. I attached some pictures that should give a good idea of dimensions.


David may find one. I had the same problem and Cliff sent me two.


----------



## Chris Scott (Jan 2, 2008)

Taperpin said:


> if no one in US can assist , I will mail 1 to you..[and Chris I am just attempting to complete jobs that i have in the workshop and 3 builds I promised , arthritis in hands and feet and my 76 years are slowing me down.] but i do know every inch of the Hiesler from end to end.
> 
> the length of the bolt is 10mm plus the hex head 5mm thread by 0.5mm pitch


I'm nowhere near as talented as you but over my 20 years in live steam I acquired a few extra banjo bolts among a really lot of other odds and ends. I assumed you would just pull one of those odd -n-ends banjo bolts from the dust bin or your junk drawer. Guess I'm just a pack-rat and keep every tiny nut.

I really feel badly I'm stuck with nearly everything trains in stinkin' Bekins Moving & Storage storage and can't help out and send one. 

Just for completeness, we're all manifestations of old. 

It is possible to find premade banjo bolts online (although it will take you time to find them, from lots of experience searching for odd things.) as well as mail order engineering shops that will make you 1, 100 or 1000 banjo bolts. One such shop

* eMachineShops.com Custom Metal Fabrication Services*
https://www.emachineshop.com/custom-metal-fabrication/

Google: "online metal fabrication" or similar search terms for lots of links.

Believe me being machining challenged these shops have come in handy. Same if you tend to break things taking them apart.


----------



## Kovacjr (Jan 2, 2008)

I stock banjo bolts and washers for replacement. Can email me through www.thetraindepartment.com


----------



## Chris Scott (Jan 2, 2008)

Kovacjr said:


> I stock banjo bolts and washers for replacement. Can email me through www.thetraindepartment.com


Yeah !

Jason to the rescue again !


----------



## Taperpin (Jan 6, 2008)

hooray indeed, it pays to contact a local source with knowledge and stock!


----------



## FoothillRails (Aug 31, 2017)

Thank you to everyone and your generous offers! Today I stopped by Accucraft since it was only 30min out of my way and picked up the banjo bolt off the shelf. David was very helpful and was gracious enough to take 20 minutes to show me around their new building. Talk about a candy store!
I didn't expect so many helpful responses to this topic and I really appreciate everyone who reached out. I know many people are concerned about the future of the hobby but one thing is for sure, the quality of the hobby and the people in it has certainly not decreased. The trains are what brought me into this hobby but its the people that made me stay. Thanks again and I look forward to seeing those who will be at the Summer Steamup.


----------



## Chris Scott (Jan 2, 2008)

There is a certain amount of irony that the world wide search for a Accucraft Banjo Bolt ended with picking up the Banjo Bolt from Accucraft.


How come their last or never? ......(It's a rhetorical question.)

Accucraft seems to be the last place or never contacted when it's the most logical first place. 
If they do have it how easy that was. Even if they don't have the item at least you know.

How many time does this pattern repeat itself here? ......(It's a rhetorical question.)



An inquiring minds kinda thing, I guess. Probably more likely, just me. Oh well.


----------



## FoothillRails (Aug 31, 2017)

Chris Scott said:


> Accucraft seems to be the last place or never contacted when it's the most logical first place.
> If they do have it how easy that was. Even if they don't have the item at least you know.


That is a good point, the manufacturer is usually the best place to start. I did contact Accucraft before coming to the forum but at the time they didn't think they had one in stock. It wasn't till the other day when they got back to me to let me know they had one on the shelf. I do appreciate everyone's responses and I hope I didn't waste anybody's time.


----------



## Kovacjr (Jan 2, 2008)

Chris if you scroll back and read the OP, you will see he contacted them. Answer was we dont have any. Being Cliff is gone there isnt any knowledge there anymore of whats what. David only knows how to match up a oart, if he doesnt have one to natch its always been no.


----------



## Chris Scott (Jan 2, 2008)

Kovacjr said:


> Chris if you scroll back and read the OP, you will see he contacted them. Answer was we dont have any. Being Cliff is gone there isnt any knowledge there anymore of whats what. David only knows how to match up a oart, if he doesnt have one to natch its always been no.


Good to know. So the moral is visit don't call ?


----------



## HMeinhold (Jan 2, 2008)

Wow!
Over 900 views and 18 replies to the simple request for a replacement. I live about 10 miles from Accucraft but I would have never bothered visiting them and trying to find the part. It would have taken me about 20min to make such a bolt. I think, the thread reveals an underlying problem: Where do live steamers without machining capabilities/skills get spares for their Accucraft locos in the future? What happens if an eccentrics wears out or a boiler springs a leak? Their spares come mostly from dismantled returns, a very limited supply.


----------



## Kovacjr (Jan 2, 2008)

QUOTE=HMeinhold;1145512]Wow!
Over 900 views and 18 replies to the simple request for a replacement. I live about 10 miles from Accucraft but I would have never bothered visiting them and trying to find the part. It would have taken me about 20min to make such a bolt. I think, the thread reveals an underlying problem: Where do live steamers without machining capabilities/skills get spares for their Accucraft locos in the future? What happens if an eccentrics wears out or a boiler springs a leak? Their spares come mostly from dismantled returns, a very limited supply.[/QUOTE]

Henner, many times I end up supplying a part from my stockpile of spares or machining for repair/replacement for customers.

Years ago Accucraft started to sell off all the parts inventory near the end of Cliffs time there (against Cliffs recommendation too!) , much all of the parts for all the locos were sold off as incomplete models and scrap. Even more were sold off 2 years ago after he left and it was just Rob. I ended up buying 4 huge boxes of parts and scrap locos. All live steam and that was after a number of other locals rummaged through everything already! Over the time Ive been using or selling parts as needed. Even a complete working 0-6-0 chassis went for a customer repair of an AML060. There is no worry of support for parts by AC anymore as you see. Never was a plan of theirs. Makes me wonder of the new Aster badged Accucrafts too as parts ordered for new kid replacement have been months before they make them for supply unlike the old company Aster where parts were on the shelf and Hans can get within a months or less. 

It definitely makes people think about when or how major repairs can be made. We are lucky to have a few people like Bob Trubuco who can rebuild a loco into better than new condition from something that would most likely end up in the bin. Its a shame that Accucraft decided they no longer needed his experience and service but he does take on work directly.


----------



## Nick Jr (Jan 2, 2008)

I wish I lived only 10 minutes from Accucraft, would love digging around in their parts bins. LiG


----------



## majral (Jan 13, 2008)

I ran into a similar problem with a second hand Accucraft loco I bought last year. 

Accucraft (Channing Cheng) was helpful and supplied a pair of replacement bolts and spare sight glasses direct from the factory in China.


----------

